# Better cold steel dart cones from AliExpress



## fajars3977 (Aug 20, 2017)

I own two cold steel big bore blowguns. While as a system I'm a big fan of the CS big bore BG (otherwise I won't have two of them!) my biggest gripe has been and still the quality of their plastic cones for the darts.
Recently when browsing thru AliExpress I came across a listing for 16mm darts! That's exactly the same diameter for CS Blowgun. Having inspecting the photos, they are strikingly similar with the CS mini broadhead but it looks like they have different types of cones.
It is priced for 25 bucks for 100 pcs including free shipping so I decided to go ahead and give it a go.
After two weeks I have the package delivered to my house, here's what I found:
The darts are exactly the same as CS mini broadhead, they are indeed the same stuff.
But here's the best part: while the cones fix perfectly my CS blowgun, they are not the same as the CS cones!
First they are slightly longer and different shape.
They are from different materials as well, more flexible and not as brittle as the ones come from CS, different types of plastic and IMHO much better quality.
The best part is, being more flexible bit actually fits BOTH the mini broadhead and the razor broadhead darts!
I'm replacing all my dart cones now!
I'm messaging the seller and asking if they are willing to sell just the cones, haven't heard anything back from them yet but hopefully they will.

Cheers! Fajar


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Can you post pictures of the cones, and a link to AliExpress?


----------



## fajars3977 (Aug 20, 2017)

Here is the funniest thing, all sudden it's listed as NOT AVAILABLE, bummer I don't know if they are running out of stock because folks found out about it or maybe because they have a thing with Cold Steel (the same seller/store once used to sell the big bore blowgun as well with different mouthpiece).
But anyway here's the link:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b4uJNGDw


----------



## fajars3977 (Aug 20, 2017)

Do you know how to post pics here?


----------

